# Hydroxycut Original Formula (with Ephedra) Dealing with sides??



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 20, 2009)

Ive been taking two capsules; twice per day of Hydroxycut;

*Two capsules provides;*
500mg Hydroxycitric acid
13.36mg ephedrine
100mg caffeine
7.5mg white willow bark
50mg l-carnitine
150mg chromium picolinate

I space it about 5 1/2 hours apart. Today I felt anxiety, spaced out, and although my heart wasnt racing, I noticed it's presence beating in my chest. Never got higher than like 80 or 90 bpm though.

I have used it twice before, and I was taking 4 capsules, twice daily. 

My blood pressure is 127/72 on average. 
And I am taking the following supplements for heart alone;

4 cloves of garlic per day
Hawthorne berry @ 250mg (3 times daily)
L-arginine
Fish oil
Apple Cider Vinegar
Olive leaf extract
CoQ10 - 100mg
Evening Primose Oil
Calcium
Magnesium

I keep my sodium to no more than 1800 - 2000mg per day.

So can anybody shine light on my situation, and what causes these side effects?? This stuff works so well for me, like literally triples my results and spares muscle very well, so I'd like to use it if possible.


----------



## fitmax (May 23, 2009)

hydroxycut has been causing liver problems which is why it was taken off the shelves.

however they are coming out with a new formulation and there are companies already placing orders for it.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 27, 2009)

I've seen it for sale at Safeway... wtf ??

this was yesterday LOL


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2009)

Wait wait, original formula?  How old is this?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 29, 2009)

Says it expires in 2011.....


----------

